# HG-1 It's The One For Me!



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Having taken delivery of my HG-1 on May 8th I have now had time to use it and pen a review.

My particular HG-1 is a rather special model. Not only does it have the standard 83mm conical burrs, the advantages of low rpm, direct grind path, single dose with virtually zero retention, the to be expected supreme build quality, and the stylish engineering, mine is also the very rare 1HP model - 1 Husband Powered. Which is a good job actually with my shoulders.










*On with the review. *

Apparently shipping was straightforward and speedy. DHL handled the collection of the import duty and everything went according to plan. From ordering to delivery took less than a week!

*Save your packing!*

From the moment I opened the double-boxed parcel everything felt 'right'. Not only was it well packaged, thus keeping it safe on its long trip, but it was also really easy to unpack. Along with the HG-1 there was the blind tumbler, the dosing cup and the paperwork bag which also including a couple of suitably sized Allen keys.










*Location, location, location!*

Once it was out of the box, the accessories examined, the flywheel handle attached, and given a quick check over as per the quick-start guide, we were ready to 'Assume The Position'!










*Tick-tock! 3 o'clock!*

With your right hand on the flywheel handle it is advised to set it at the 3 o'clock position ready to begin grinding. The first 18g of beans went through the burrs and appeared out the lower funnel in a whoosh of static! Picture a square foot of coffee grounds on my pristine worktop! Not to worry, the RDT method soon put paid to any future static issues! That's ONE drop of water per dose Ian, no need to soak the beans under the tap!










*Snow finds its own level!*

It took about 10 minutes to dial it down to grinding an 18g dose to produce a 36g shot in 30 seconds. That was my desired starting point. And actually the finishing point for that particular bean, Square Mile's 'Red Brick'. The resulting shot was pretty much perfect in taste, consistency, looks and production.

The grounds were light and fluffy with not a single clump. The tumbler containing these grains of goodness sits neatly atop the portafilter basket, and as you lift the little insert they avalanche out in a satisfying mound ready for a quick tidy, a turn of the OCD, and then tamp.

*Breaking it in!*

The next day we put about a kilo of 'quick' rice through it, following the excellent Breaking In instructions on the Lyn Weber website. This has indeed reduced the number of revolutions required to grind 18g of coffee (about 22 last time I counted). I can't be absolutely sure that the reported reduction in effort required isn't down to muscle development though!

*It's fine!*

It is easy to adjust the grinds finer or coarser. The grinder uses a micro stepped approach achieved by simply lifting the locking ring and rotating the mount clockwise (finer) or counterclockwise (coarser). The burr assembly moves up or down increasing or decreasing the distance between the inner and outer burrs. According to the website each mark on the locking ring, indicates a vertical travel of the burr sets of 1/75" or 0.013 mm. The guide displaying coarse or fine rotational directions is visible on the top surface of the burr collar when the locking ring is lifted. We set our locking ring at around the 8 mark (my Birthday) but you can position it at zero or whatever number you fancy and the locking slots allow.










*Living with the HG-1 *

The grinder is in daily use. I have now started to take control of the handle myself in the last few days and can feel I am getting the 'knack' for grinding with it.

When we are not actually using it I find myself looking at it! It is an art installation in our kitchen! t's a thing of beauty and a joy forever! This is one grinder I am pretty certain we won't ever sell. It is also tactile - if you've ever seen/held/used the Leica M9 then you will know what a beautiful machined piece of equipments this is. And finally I have become a dot on the Lynn Webber grinder users world map! My cup runneth over!










A manual grinder isn't for everyone, but if you appreciate the benefits of single dose, superb design, excellent production quality and are prepared to pay for it, then the HG-1 is certainly worth a look!


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist (Oct 1, 2016)

Great write up! Worth the wait


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Fantastic review Mildred, set the standard. How much is one of these beauties?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Deansie26 said:


> Fantastic review Mildred, set the standard. How much is one of these beauties?


Thanks! As it was a present I'm not sure exactly but looking at the LW webpage it is currently $984.95. That's plus tax.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Great review! I hope you have a long and happy relationship with it.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Nice one Mildred!

Mrs S just spotted the first photo and said "What the devil is that?" I said "It's Mildred's new grinder." "Your joking!" Said she.

In fairness it does look about 4ft tall in that first photo but I have now enlightened her.

Other than preferring Ian Le Crank to be there, in order to power HG-1, how are you deciding when you the use the HG-1 or the Compak e8 ?

I can appreciate the tactility of using such a handsome beast (HG-1 not Le Crank) being a factor but what about 'in the cup' ?

Is it on the basis of coffee type/roast or do you prefer it across the board?

Don't be embarrassed if you can't describe in super-taster detail because I know darned well that I can't. I tend to apply the eye test principle, like when they flip a lens and ask "is that better or worse?.. . flip..... better or worse?"


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Thanks! As it was a present I'm not sure exactly but looking at the LW webpage it is currently $984.95. That's plus tax.


I already think a second grinder will be needed in our house before long, we like dark roasts for our flat whites and cappuccino's but can't be redialling the grinder for my sweet morning espresso. Wont be the HG-1 this time but maybe for my 50th


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Rob666 said:


> Great review! I hope you have a long and happy relationship with it.


Thanks









I hope so too - we've been married for 15 years now . . . Oh! You meant the HG-1


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Deansie26 said:


> I already think a second grinder will be needed in our house before long, we like dark roasts for our flat whites and cappuccino's but can't be redialling the grinder for my sweet morning espresso. Wont be the HG-1 this time but maybe for my 50th


Perfect 50th present. Get it on your list!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

The comparison to Leica is something I can understand


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Snakehips said:


> Nice one Mildred!
> 
> Mrs S just spotted the first photo and said "What the devil is that?" I said "It's Mildred's new grinder." "Your joking!" Said she.
> 
> In fairness it does look about 4ft tall in that first photo but I have now enlightened her.


Thanks









Maybe it IS 4' tall and we are all giants here!



> Other than preferring Ian Le Crank to be there, in order to power HG-1, how are you deciding when you the use the HG-1 or the Compak e8 ?


It's handy to be fully awake when we use the HG-1 so afternoon onwards then. Having said that, we usually have our first coffee of the day (after 9 and before 10am) using the E8. The second one (after 10 and before noon) has been either/or E8/HG-1. It's good because I've been keeping the same bean, roughly, in the E8 and then varying the HG-1 contents.



> I can appreciate the tactility of using such a handsome beast (HG-1 not Le Crank) being a factor but what about 'in the cup' ?
> 
> Is it on the basis of coffee type/roast or do you prefer it across the board?


I was going to say 'a handsome beast' could easily apply to both the grinder and Ian but actually getting him in a cup may be problematic.



> Don't be embarrassed if you can't describe in super-taster detail because I know darned well that I can't. I tend to apply the eye test principle, like when they flip a lens and ask "is that better or worse?.. . flip..... better or worse?"


Not much embarrasses me these days (unless you count the recent tamper 'pishing' slip-up!).

So, in the cup . . . Having ground the exact same bean through both grinders one morning last week to see if we could pinpoint the differences I wouldn't say I prefer coffee from one grinder to the other. They are different though.

The acidity and aroma was virtually identical. I would say the HG-1 coffee has a slightly lighter body, but only minimally. And as for taste, I think the HG-1 is bringing a more complex flavour - the other day I definitely thought it was easier to detect the flavours I was meant to be getting from that particular bean when I took more notice.

But . . . I am not very good at describing this . . . and it could all be down to not getting them both set up identically (although weights and times were virtually identical).

It isn't much more effort to use, and it only takes a tiny bit longer to prepare, but I think we are more likely to use the HG-1 when we are not stressed and have a little more time to enjoy our coffee break.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have had 3 HG One grinders. I think the longest one lasted was 10 days.......great in theory but for me, too much faff......hope you enjoy it


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks. Enjoy!


----------



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

Really love the look of this congrats Mildred.


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Congratulations on your new baby - looks amazing!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome to the HG1 club, Mildred, and as you discovering there is great pleasure in using it (although, depending on the roast profile, some beans are very hard work).


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Phil104 said:


> Welcome to the HG1 club, Mildred, and as you discovering there is great pleasure in using it (although, depending on the roast profile, some beans are very hard work).


Thanks!

Yes, indeed they are. It seemed ealsier tonight with some SM Red Brick but it was hard going (as in Ian had to take the handle!) with the Has Beans last week. If we could had position it somewhere and clamp it down I don't think I'd have any bother then.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

salty said:


> Congratulations on your new baby - looks amazing!


Thanks, salty


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

GengisKhan said:


> Really love the look of this congrats Mildred.


Thank you! The HG-1 is certainly lovely looking!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> I have had 3 HG One grinders. I think the longest one lasted was 10 days.......great in theory but for me, too much faff......hope you enjoy it


Three!

Thanks! Enjoying it now and hope that continues!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> I have had 3 HG One grinders. I think the longest one lasted was 10 days.......great in theory but for me, too much faff......hope you enjoy it


David, did you ever have a Pharos and if so how long did you keep that?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Of course, it is essential you have a fitted leather mat.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> I have had 3 HG One grinders. I think the longest one lasted was 10 days.......great in theory but for me, too much faff......hope you enjoy it


Strictly speaking, you've had two, but bought one of them twice, since you sold it to me then bought it back.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I took a video of Ian grinding some decaf beans earlier today . . .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

And filling the basket. The greinds are so much fluffier than the same from the E8. 15.8g going in here:


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

MildredM said:


> I took a video of Ian grinding some decaf beans earlier today . . .


Nice, was that 18g?

Are decaf notoriously difficult?

(2 weeks today, overexcited shrieks!!)


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

What was that gold tamp Mildred and what is its purpose?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

igm45 said:


> Nice, was that 18g?
> 
> Are decaf notoriously difficult?
> 
> (2 weeks today, overexcited shrieks!!)


15.8g

Took two goes to dial it in. The first was a little rapid, even after the last one we took it down another 3 marks (not whole numbers) so we will see tomorrow evening if its absolutely spot on. It tasted excellent tonight though









(Each mark on the locking ring, indicates a vertical travel of the burr sets of only *1/75* or *0.013* mm.)

I am excited for you too!!!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Deansie26 said:


> What was that gold tamp Mildred and what is its purpose?


It's one of those OCD's, Deansie26







It helps towards getting a puck of even density pre tamping.

Ona Coffee Distributor to give it its full name. Here's a link:

https://www.coffeehit.co.uk/ocd-coffee-distributor-v2-0.html


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

I love the way I can flip between v60 and espresso so easily. Have to say it's easier to dial in than I was warned. Also the turns to grind have reduced as it's broken in. Love it.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Lefteye said:


> I love the way I can flip between v60 and espresso so easily. Have to say it's easier to dial in than I was warned. Also the turns to grind have reduced as it's broken in. Love it.


I was wondering about this today actually. On some rare occasions I need to make coffee for 5 or 6 people. I tend to dig out the cafetière and use an pretty ancient electric grinder. The coffee is always well received (but I know it is pretty dire!).

I think I will the HG-1 a go next time and see how I get on. I wonder how far I will need to back it off . . . any suggestions welcome!


----------



## Greenblood (Jun 8, 2017)

Love the grinder Mildred! Do you keep the coffee beans in the fridge if you swap between decaf and other types of bean in the fly?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Greenblood said:


> Love the grinder Mildred! Do you keep the coffee beans in the fridge if you swap between decaf and other types of bean in the fly?


Thanks









I tend to keep the HG-1 just for decaf now. We get through a bag of decaf in around 5 or 6 days so I seal the packet and it stays in the cupboard. I'm sort of thinking about freezing in 32g quantities though.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Fridge is not great for beans. Freezing seems ok if well sealed but fridge will just add moisture or odours but without the benefit of actually freezing. Air tight container in a cool dark place (cupboard usually) is best.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> Fridge is not great for beans. Freezing seems ok if well sealed but fridge will just add moisture or odours but without the benefit of actually freezing. Air tight container in a cool dark place (cupboard usually) is best.


I am in total agreement.


----------



## Greenblood (Jun 8, 2017)

The problem is, here in france, in summer, we often get temps in the house of 30-40c, the fridge is handly right next to the coffee machine and a pretty constant 5c.

If I ensure minimal moisture In The jar, (maybe with a silica packet to absorb any moisture?), this should do ok shouldn't it? I am getting through a 250g packet within a week at the mo so not giving it much time to deteriorate;-)

i should really make this its its own thread, sorry for hyjacking!

steve


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Greenblood said:


> The problem is, here in france, in summer, we often get temps in the house of 30-40c, the fridge is handly right next to the coffee machine and a pretty constant 5c.
> 
> If I ensure minimal moisture In The jar, (maybe with a silica packet to absorb any moisture?), this should do ok shouldn't it? I am getting through a 250g packet within a week at the mo so not giving it much time to deteriorate;-)
> 
> ...


 Or use a container such as an AirScape rather than a jar with silica pack.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

I grind all my beans from frozen so they last as I flip so much. Good luck with the grinding for a cafetière. I did this last year for 2-3 cafetières as we had a big gathering, my arms are still recovering. I've found that typically one whole dial back from espresso gives a v60 start point so try that first.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

buy a wilfa for brewed!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> buy a wilfa for brewed!


Good thinking. Just looking, there are two at Machina E. Is the WGCG2 ok, do you reckon? The next one up is out of stock.


----------

